# oreochromis esculentus



## cwood (Feb 11, 2012)

I have two of these lovely fish. A male and a female. Although now I'm not sure which is which. Since I've moved recently they have been housed in a tank that is much too small for them. They were previously in a 75 gallon tank and seemed happy enough. (Unfortunately the larger female did not survive the move). I'd love to give them to someone who can give them a happy home. I can deliver them to anywhere near Stoneham, MA. I've had them for about 5 years but they're probably close to 15 years old.


----------

